# Seroquel?



## Paige (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi guys, I was wondering if anyone's been prescribed Seroquel for any reason and found it helped their DR/DP?

I've been on Seroquel for about a year, went to 200 mg pretty quickly and eventually up to 400mg XR and I also have 50mg pills for anxiety. This works well for anxiety, insomnia and seems to have some anti-depressant effects. I'm not psychotic or anything but when my PTSD goes overboard I certainly get some psychotic-like symptoms like hearing voices criticize me, self harm obsession, paranoia etc. Most of this has completely stopped since the Seroquel. I had a psych inpatient who diagnosed me with psychotic depression and my doc says it's from PTSD but in any case I have some of those symptoms.

Another thing that's been reduced is DR/DP. In fact my DP is at a very low level. DR is a harder nut to crack but it certainly is better. Maybe my anxiety is just better and that's contributing to less DR but I wonder if anyone else has had this experience?

I am also on a few other psych meds so it could be a combo effect. They are Cymbalta, Lamictal and Remeron. I don't foresee this changing much in the near future as my depression has gotten way better in the past 6 months, for the first time since starting therapy three years ago I am officially not in a major depressive episode. It was probably more like 10 years to be honest, maybe even more - I did try to kill myself when I was 14 so that's 12 years ago. Of course comparatively I am still really depressed, for me this is a breakthrough really.

Anyone tried Seroquel in any capacity and if so did you find your DR/DP to be better, worse, or no change?


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 4, 2010)

Funny you should ask this - today is my first day off of Seroquel in 9 months. I'm feeling great, actually. I, too, have PTSD and anxiety/DP from it. I was forced into medication at a weak moment by my mother, and just got used to the schedule and routine. It definitely helped me sleep. What I didn't like about it was how incomprehensive I felt. It was almost like everything I was reading meant nothing - it didn't sink in correctly. Additionally, while I felt level, that's all it was - level. I had good days, but most were just..normal days. I weaned off of XR to just plain old seroquel for 2 weeks, and when I switched, felt optimistic, etc. It worked as a crutch for me, but I personally didn't like it too much. We just co-existed, seroquel and I.


----------



## Paige (Apr 27, 2011)

Cheryl said:


> Funny you should ask this - today is my first day off of Seroquel in 9 months. I'm feeling great, actually. I, too, have PTSD and anxiety/DP from it. I was forced into medication at a weak moment by my mother, and just got used to the schedule and routine. It definitely helped me sleep. What I didn't like about it was how incomprehensive I felt. It was almost like everything I was reading meant nothing - it didn't sink in correctly. Additionally, while I felt level, that's all it was - level. I had good days, but most were just..normal days. I weaned off of XR to just plain old seroquel for 2 weeks, and when I switched, felt optimistic, etc. It worked as a crutch for me, but I personally didn't like it too much. We just co-existed, seroquel and I.


Congrats for being off it! The only side effects I really get from Seroquel are weight gain of course and some mild RLS once in a while. If I don't go to sleep on the 400mg XR I start feeling dysphoric and it has a weird body load. It doesn't make me zombified like you describe, even taking the 50mg ones every 6 hours if I need to, which is blessing. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 4, 2010)

Thank you!
I took 50mg of the XR and 25 of the regular, so I wasn't on a very high dose (bare minimum). I didn't experience weight gain, but if I ate after taking it, I felt very nauseous, so that probably helped.


----------



## Doberg (Sep 12, 2013)

I been thinking about trying Seroquel when I was younger I took it for sleep and I remember it made me feel sooooo damn good. I loved bed time hahaha. I just hated waking up in the middle of the night eating everything. I also hated the hang over from it. I feel like in a state of dp it may make things worst but who knows I just want relief lol...

Anyone else try or take Seroquel lately?


----------



## vinrob (Jul 7, 2014)

Seroquel helped you ?


----------



## kristikristi65 (Apr 4, 2014)

Took seroquel and seroquel xr. Set me back so much in recovery. Made me feel even more out of it and more detatched. Everyone's different though


----------



## marry1985 (Dec 1, 2013)

I m on Seroquel too. 100mg..it seem to help my depression, but my dp is still there..


----------

